# Bombardment of CNLF HQ continues for a second week in a row.



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

News reports are coming in that the Canadian Liberation Front headquarters continues to be bombarded by the ZK/Pony alliance. Today another close call for the Mouth as his compound was hit for the forth time in two weeks. No casualties have been reported but the cause of the destruction has been confirmed by the Agent of W.I.F.E. as there was once again evidence left behind for this gruesome assault today.

The ordinances used in the attack are as follows:

Rocky Patel Vintage Petite Corona 1992
Rocky Patel 1961	Robusto
Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo
Rocky Patel Bros.	Robusto
Rocky Patel Vintage Petite Corona 1999

and the final blow...

Xikar X8 cutter

*WOW Benn, I'm lost for words... yes the Mouth is speechless. Bro I can't even imagine where to start, this bomb is more then I can believe. 
Your generosity and friendship is greatly appreciated. I won't forget this my friend.*


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Couldn't be a whole lot left of that "compound" by now. Good hit.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking bomb. Love the cutter. Enjoy those sticks. With all the chaos ZK is causing north of the border, dare we call them an international terrorist cell?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Is this the end?? Hmmmm I wonder.....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> Nice looking bomb. Love the cutter. Enjoy those sticks. With all the chaos ZK is causing north of the border, dare we call them an international terrorist cell?


With one of their own fleeing the country this week, I believe that is a safe call.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Couldn't be a whole lot left of that "compound" by now. Good hit.


I'm putting the rubble back together now, but I have a feeling this ain't done yet, the message implies MASS DESTRUCTION, I'm bracing myself LOL


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> News reports are coming in that the Canadian Liberation Front headquarters continues to be bombarded by the ZK/Pony alliance. Today another close call for the Mouth as his compound was hit for the forth time in two weeks. No casualties have been reported but the cause of the destruction has been confirmed by the Agent of W.I.F.E. as there was once again evidence left behind for this gruesome assault today.
> 
> The ordinances used in the attack are as follows:
> 
> ...


No worries brother......if I would ahve mailed it sooner you would have had a entirely different bomb hit you....

I hope you enjoy them as you hadn't had them as of yet. Enjoy Brother....you are deserving...despite what everyone says about you!!

Benn


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> No worries brother......if I would ahve mailed it sooner you would have had a entirely different bomb hit you....
> 
> I hope you enjoy them as you hadn't had them as of yet. Enjoy Brother....you are deserving...despite what everyone says about you!!
> 
> Benn


Thanks Bro, I believe these are my first RPs, I've lost count of what I have received LOL.

You scare me when you say "if I would have mailed it sooner you would have had a entirely different bomb hit you". LOL

I'm still trying to figure out what I did, but I'll go with my wifes saying "Honey you really stuck your foot in it this time" LOL LOL


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

glad to see they are reaching Canada


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> glad to see they are reaching Canada


Yeah apparently they are LOL LOL


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

But damn! Does it take for ever........! LOL!!



Rock31 said:


> glad to see they are reaching Canada


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> But damn! Does it take for ever........! LOL!!


Yeah our postal system is not the fastest or cheapest.

You guys are lucky to have flat rate, it costs me $20 to send a small box with tracking. $8 without tracking.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Thanks Bro, I believe these are my first RPs, I've lost count of what I have received LOL.
> 
> *I know...you told me as much before I was able to make it to the postoffice.....*
> 
> ...


*you caught our eye....we figured this would help shut you up for a while....we figured wrong....ound:*


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> But damn! Does it take for ever........! LOL!!


Your telling me....at this point I thought it was coming back to me cause I tabbed it as cookies....:bounce:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Yeah our postal system is not the fastest or cheapest.
> 
> You guys are lucky to have flat rate, it costs me $20 to send a small box with tracking. $8 without tracking.


$12 just for tracking? :faint:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> *you caught our eye....we figured this would help shut you up for a while....we figured wrong....ound:*


LMAO, :lalala: :lalala: :banana: :banana:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> $12 just for tracking? :faint:


Yup it usually costs me more for shipping than the contents LOL


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Your telling me....at this point I thought it was coming back to me cause I tabbed it as cookies....:bounce:


You said cookies on your customs forms??!! Am I the only one that actually puts down cigars and the actual number on there??


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> You said cookies on your customs forms??!! Am I the only one that actually puts down cigars and the actual number on there??


:spit:I actually wasn't sure what to put down....so I put cookies...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> You said cookies on your customs forms??!! Am I the only one that actually puts down cigars and the actual number on there??


Probably LOL LOL


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ZK are getting out of control, someone needs to put them in their place. 
On an unrelated note, how long does it take to ship to Canada?


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

max gas said:


> ZK are getting out of control, someone needs to put them in their place.
> On an unrelated note, how long does it take to ship to Canada?


I don't know....seemed like 2 weeks...what did the postage from me say Craig?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

max gas said:


> ZK are getting out of control, someone needs to put them in their place.
> On an unrelated note, how long does it take to ship to Canada?


About 10 days!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> I don't know....seemed like 2 weeks...what did the postage from me say Craig?


May 16th, I usually count 9 business days


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> May 16th, I usually count 9 business days


Seemed like forever...like I said I was wondering when I should worry..I couldn't get traking unless I declared something..the P.O. said it would take a while to fill out the other form for it and I needed to get back to work....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Seemed like forever...like I said I was wondering when I should worry..I couldn't get traking unless I declared something..the P.O. said it would take a while to fill out the other form for it and I needed to get back to work....


Here's one even funnier, Ray and Kevin shipped on different days the 9th and 12th, yet they arrived at the same time LOL


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Craig! I am liking the looks of that cutter big time, and those sticks as well!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very, Very nice hit Benn! And Craig - maybe a little retraction of the ZK attack thread might be in order?? I think we've become your personal B&M so maybe a little smoking of the peace pipe is in order.... :whip:

All in good spirits and fun - of course :fish:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Very, Very nice hit Benn! And Craig - maybe a little retraction of the ZK attack thread might be in order?? I think we've become your personal B&M so maybe a little smoking of the peace pipe is in order.... :whip:
> 
> All in good spirits and fun - of course :fish:


NEVER EVER LOL LOL - You may have silenced me for the time being, but I will never give in to the evil empire....


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Fourth attack in two weeks. A couple more (see Note 1) and the UN will surely be called in.

[Note 1: please draw no inference that there are more coming... or...?]


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

sweet cutter! Too bad it went to the MOUTH of the north! ound: Enjoy those Craig!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Fourth attack in two weeks. A couple more (see Note 1) and the UN will surely be called in.
> 
> [Note 1: please draw no inference that there are more coming... or...?]


No worries all the inferences were already made LOL, I'm in for one hell of a whopping. LOL apparently I mouthed off to the wrong people LOL


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> sweet cutter! Too bad it went to the MOUTH of the north! ound: Enjoy those Craig!


I thought about keeping it for myself.......but the MOUTH of the north made some comment a while back that no shop in his area had any cutters...we can't be having him bite the heads off his cigars like he is Ozzy Osborne or something......:bounce:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> sweet cutter! Too bad it went to the MOUTH of the north! ound: Enjoy those Craig!


I'm hoping to use it tonight, just need to figure out which stick to smoke tonight.. hoping my not-so-secret adviser lets me know LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> I thought about keeping it for myself.......but the MOUTH of the north made some comment a while back that no shop in his area had any cutters...we can't be having him bite the heads off his cigars like he is Ozzy Osborne or something......:bounce:


Yeah it's well appreciated mine was a cheapy I got in Cuba and it wasn't cutting very well, if you saw my reviews, you can tell it was ruining the caps


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I'm hoping to use it tonight, just need to figure out which stick to smoke tonight.. hoping my not-so-secret adviser lets me know LOL


You need to send me your list before I CAN CHOOSE YOUR SMOKING FATE....ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> ... LOL apparently I mouthed off to the wrong people LOL


:yield:
Then let this be a warning to us all, lest we suffer a similar fate.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I'm hoping to use it tonight, just need to figure out which stick to smoke tonight.. hoping my not-so-secret adviser lets me know LOL


:bounce:List received....recommendation made....:bounce:

on second thought...you should send them to me for inspection befor lighting...:decision:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, cigar cutters are considered high tech weapons in Canada...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> :yield:
> Then let this be a warning to us all, lest we suffer a similar fate.


You have been fairly active Terry....I think that your fate is in Zilla Killas, Inc's hands... :evil:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> :yield:
> Then let this be a warning to us all, lest we suffer a similar fate.


Terry stand up like a man and grow a pair, never back down in the face of adversity, stand tall .... LOL LMAO ound: :bounce:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> You have been fairly active Terry....I think that your fate is in Zilla Killas, Inc's hands... :evil:


Be vewy vewy quiet...... the captain is speaking......

Fresh meat?? :hungry:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats Craig!! Enjoy!

Most outstanding hit Benn!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Terry stand up like a man and grow a pair, never back down in the face of adversity, stand tall .... LOL LMAO ound: :bounce:


Terry is just throwing out decoys to try and keep off the radar until the moment is right.... Then Wham!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Terry stand up like a man and grow a pair, never back down in the face of adversity, stand tall .... LOL LMAO ound: :bounce:


Adversity? Adversity, you say? HA!

I believe I can state with complete and unashamedly brazen confidence that there never has been, is not now, nor (dare I say) ever will there be anything to fear in, from, or in any way connected with ...

the state of NEW HAMPSHIRE!

Standing tall in the Pacific Northwest (but then, compared to the inhabitants of certain northeastern states, simply standing appears to be enough),

ProbateGeek et al.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Standing tall in the Pacific Northwest (but then, compared to the inhabitants of certain northeastern states, simply standing appears to be enough)












ound:
RG added for the balls.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> NEVER EVER LOL LOL - You may have silenced me for the time being, but I will never give in to the evil empire....


Now you're talking! Gave you some RG for this post, brother.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Adversity? Adversity, you say? HA!
> 
> I believe I can state with complete and unashamedly brazen confidence that there never has been, is not now, nor (dare I say) ever will there be anything to fear in, from, or in any way connected with ...
> 
> ...


Ha, ha! Just kidding with you there, Kipp, ol' buddy! I know there are at least two or three lumberjack types in N.H. that could cause me a great deal of pain (iffin they could catch me). Didn't intend to demean the whole state.

Now, if you gentlemen would be so kind as to excuse me, I have to go change my P.O. box, maybe set up a new Puff account, relocate to a sparsely inhabited 3rd world country (maybe an island with scantily clad native girls)(... and no airmail).


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Ha, ha! Just kidding with you there, Kipp, ol' buddy! I know there are at least two or three lumberjack types in N.H. that could cause me a great deal of pain (iffin they could catch me). Didn't intend to demean the whole state.
> 
> Now, if you gentlemen would be so kind as to excuse me, I have to go change my P.O. box, maybe set up a new Puff account, relocate to a sparsely inhabited 3rd world country (maybe an island with scantily clad native girls)(... and no airmail).


LOL :banana: :banana:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I was thinking....why did we ever bomb this clown?

What a PITA lmao!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Now, if you gentlemen would be so kind as to excuse me, I have to go change my P.O. box, maybe set up a new Puff account, relocate to a sparsely inhabited 3rd world country (maybe an island with scantily clad native girls)(... and no airmail).


I hear Aruba is nice... But you won't be able to escape ZK there right now. :bounce:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I hear Aruba is nice... But you won't be able to escape ZK there right now. :bounce:


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.........!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Reports are coming that the bombardments have ceased today, but it is yet unknown if there is a cease fire in place, neither side answered our calls for confirmation....


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I was thinking....why did we ever bomb this clown?
> 
> What a PITA lmao!


LOL!! But I wonder if this is over yet or is there more mines/IEDs lying around (maybe in the damn customs)??


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

djangos said:


> LOL!! But I wonder if this is over yet or is there more mines/IEDs lying around (maybe in the damn customs)??


This reads as prophesy! :tape2:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

eep: :help: :yield:..... NOT



:chk :fu :chk :fu :whoo: :whoo:

LOL LOL


----------

